# Ingrown hairs



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 30, 2005)

what do you do when you get this on your legs? AH!! I feel like picking at all of them. I get it from shaving upwards and only around my knee. It bugs because my I don't wear skirts any more much because of my ugly knees!! Is there anything that will help it go away? A scrub or any thing?


----------



## Krystle (Apr 30, 2005)

I get them after bikini waxes..and this is what my esthetician told me:

- exfoliate before you shave/wax
- aloe vera after you shave helps prevent
- tend skin is really good at preventing them...kind of expensive though

I tweeze them when I see them....I hate em too


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 30, 2005)

I use exfoliating gloves before I shave and they seem to help alot - if I do get any after shaving I use the gloves again and it takes care of them


----------



## deathfairy (May 2, 2005)

Use a product that contains salicylic acid on them


----------



## Cleopatra (May 2, 2005)

Disolve some asprin in a little water and apply it to the area with a cotton pad.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 3, 2005)

thanks you all, I will try those things!


----------



## devilzwind (May 19, 2005)

tendskin is great but is very expensive. see this link for a homemade version: http://www.geocities.com/bonnecasey/...nhomemade.html


----------



## matthea (May 22, 2005)

thanks for the link! I'll be trying that out!


----------



## talk2mesun (Jun 12, 2005)

i get them horribly especially in the bikini line, and i read in a livejournal community to try taking a benedryl (an antihistimine) just before/after you shave since ingrown hairs/razor bumps are just a histimine reaction in your body. i tried it and it improves it about 80%, and if the skin is raw I throw on the vaseline/petroleum jelly but if the skin around it is fine and its just stubborn then i put differin gel on it. my dermatologist recommended that but he also gave me the script for it so youd have to go about acquiring one of those, lol


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathfairy* 
_Use a product that contains salicylic acid on them_

 
I really does work. Use a body scub with the same ingredient if you can too.


----------



## jess (Jun 13, 2005)

just put some tea tree oil on a cotton ball and dab over your knees - after a few days of doing this they should have all "appeared".


----------



## Sonsireegemini (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess* 
_just put some tea tree oil on a cotton ball and dab over your knees - after a few days of doing this they should have all "appeared"._

 
Thats what i use and it really does work


----------



## drea2447 (Aug 30, 2006)

I agree with dissolving some aspirin in water, then put it in a spray bottle and spritz it on.  Good luck.

Andrea


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 30, 2006)

I love tend skin.  I get many ingrowns on the bikini line and it helps a lot at getting rid and preventing them as well.

Try to use a new razor as often as possible as well as all the other solutions people have posted.  Salicylic toner (like Nutrogena Clear Pore) may be better then a scrub cause you don't want to irriate the bumps you have.


----------

